# Shepherd Girl: A Dog Story- Sad News



## ShepherdGirl_A Dog Story (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the author of SGADS. I'm not advertising currently, so my book's thread was closed.

Readers/Friends of Athena: 
I am very sad to write that Athena Justagirl Haus Juris was sent to the bridge Tuesday night at age 12 due to a very sudden case of bloat. She went painlessly in my arms, guided along by the nicest vet I've ever dealt with. She was brave and good and gave me goodbye kisses. Her auntie Liz--she is Kiera's mommy from the book; Kiera went to the bridge herself this past May--was with us and was a rock star (her auntie Wendy, from Ruby's barn, was also a huge help). I feel like I've been in a car wreck- my whole body is howling in grief.


I couldn't have asked for a better buddy, playmate, nurse, child, mother and bodyguard rolled into one glamorous, impossibly beautiful package. We were each other's hearts and would have taken a bullet for the other. 



True story--on Athena's last night, she mustered up the strength to rise from her bed, wearing her walking harnesses, hunched in pain, and bark menacingly at a pair of solicitors at my door who I turned away and who before she did that, weren't keen on leaving. Our last full night together she stood vigilant to protect me, as she had her whole life. Our last half night together I stood vigilant (as much as I could) to gently usher her to the next chapter.


Athena was welcomed at the bridge by Kiera, Carman, Kaiser, Alistair, Finnegan, and best of all... Kashka. Your first kitty's been waiting, babygirl.
Athena Justagirl Haus Juris: January 10, 2003-February 24, 2015. I loved you every day.


:gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead:

CLN


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Athena


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP Athena.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your unexpected loss. 
Run Free Athena :halogsd:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Athena. Take care. Run free Athena run free.
Maggi


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Athena.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. Athena was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss of Athena  She was beautiful..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry, rest in peace Athena.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter how long they are with us, it is never long enough....my deepest sympathies for your loss.......I hate that 12th birthday....it seems all mine leave me not too long after it.....

Run free sweet Athena..... :rip:

Lee


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Athena was a perfect gsd. May in time the memories comfort you.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful girl, and I am sorry for your loss, (hugs), lori


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Since we all have to die one day, what more could we ask than to go in the arms of the ones that love us? Rest in peace, beautiful girl, you won't be forgotten.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

It is with great sorrow that I hear of the passing of Athena! They provide the greatest joys and the deepest hurt!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Beautiful girl, rest in peace. Peace to you.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry, I thoroughly enjoyed your book ... such attitude and energy will most definitely be missed. HUGS


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sadness


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Athena


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

So sorry that you lost your beautiful, beloved Athena. I feel like I knew her after reading and enjoying your book. She really was quite a fascinating character - so much personality!!!

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## waymel09 (Feb 27, 2015)

So so so very sorry for your loss. I'm new on here and haven't read your books but I too am going through the same painful emotions as you. I had to put my 12 year old shepherd Toby down this past Wednesday...totally unexpected. It's almost unbearable at times. Maybe Toby and Athena are over the bridge playing together :'(


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, Cat. Reading your notice here breaks my heart all over again. I have already expressed my deep sorrow at her passing. But I just wanted to again thank you for sharing Athena with us. 

Hugs to you, my friend.
Sheilah


----------

